# Small Extension - Rough price guide



## chabsey (23 Dec 2009)

Possibly considering a replacement to an existing extension. It's a terrace house build in the 1920s. Existing extension is old and needs to be replaced, it's a small kitchen extension.

We've replaced the door and window in it but it's always freezing as there's literally no insulation. So my idea was to get a general impression of the price of knocking it down and rebuilding it.

Would like to keep and reuse the door and windows as they're essentially brand new and cost about 3K (door was 2k alone). not sure if this is possible though.

Exetnsion is roughly 60sq feet, more or less square shaped. Can provide more details if needed.

Any ideas of a general price for the knocking and building? Thanks.


----------



## RKQ (29 Dec 2009)

60 X 100 = 6,000 or so you'd think, as €100 per sq ft is still a good guide price. But all jobs are different particularly small extensions. 

It is not true to say the smaller the extension the cheaper the build, as other factors can add cost - site access is usually a major price factor in a terraced house. 

Its costs so much more to get materials, scaffold, concrete etc to the rear of a terraced house, as everything is carried by hand through the house. Foundations are excavated by hand. Wheelbarrowing out excavated soil, then wheelbarrowing in concrete for the foundation.

To guage the current market, prepare a detailed _Specification_ and get at least *3 *written quotes from 3 reputable Building Contractors.

Have you considered retro-fit wall insulation?
Either internal dry-lining or external insulation. There are Govern. grants available.


----------



## Sconhome (29 Dec 2009)

You would also need to have the existing extension assessed prior to demolition. Often in the older structures asbestos was used either in the roofing material or in ceiling or floor tiles. This could give you a nasty surprise when it comes to budgets.

I would agree with RKQ with a rough estimate, but you do need to consider the demolition costs and other home improvement costs that will possibly develop from the works you are proposing.

It is worth detailling out the works you want to have done, invite competent contractors to tender for the work, during their inspection (pre-quotation) ask if there are any items that they feel are necessary to the work and get these separately quoted for. That way if you decide to proceed with the additional work at least you are aware of the budget affect prior to any commencement.


----------



## onq (29 Dec 2009)

Peter Byrne offers a competitive rate for commercial work on assessing asbestos.

I don't know if he takes on domestic/small work but you could give him a ring.

Better safe than sorry.

ONQ..

=================

Asbestos Consultancy Services Limited
Headed by Peter G. Byrne M.Sc., M.I.C.I. A.C.S. Ltd., offers a comprehensive service including Building Surveying, Project Supervision, Air Monitoring, Sample Identification and Expert Witness.

"Hampdale"
75 Cedarwood Road
Glasnevin
Dublin 11

Tel: 01 834 0152 Fax: 01 8068475 Mobile: 086 826 1784 Email: byrnepg@indigo.ie


----------

